# A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

A new no tie shooter frame I have made out for days. I call it Great Bear,because of my friend Great Bear(nickname) likes it very much,and he says it is quite comfortable for shooting!Perhaps,haha~





  








大熊弓形




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015


__
1



A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 173302




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015


__
1



A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 173059




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 173054




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 173023




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 173013




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172953




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172629




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172618




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172548




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015


__
1



A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172511




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172449




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172446




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172440




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172419




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172359




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear









  








IMG 20150308 172338




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 11, 2015




A new no tie shooter frame I call it Great Bear


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shooter, what is the wood?


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

e~shot said:


> Nice shooter, what is the wood?


Blackwood


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

wow, very nice shooter


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Pretty nice work! I like it!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think I've seen you quite like it... very nice. I also like the wood too


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice. :bowdown: Great idea for making the fork tips on a narrow slingshot accommodate wider bands.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Very nice. :bowdown: Great idea for making the fork tips on a narrow slingshot accommodate wider bands.


I was impressed with that too. nice one!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very Nice&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------

